# Lost in the Gunny Gorge



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd get ahold of the rangers down there they hike that trail everyday and the mule team guys. Good luck


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

hopefully you find it before the strippers get to it


----------

